# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Diploneis.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una nueva diatomea, Diploneis está recogida junto a la costa de Cadiz en un  charco a finales de primavera.
Esta diatomea soporta bien tanto el agua dulce como salobre.  



Esta segunda foto he colocado el filtro verde para que resalte mejor su contorno.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017),HUESITO (06-may-2017),Jonasino (07-may-2017),Los terrines (05-may-2017),perdiguera (07-may-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Hace años trabajé fabricando filtros de agua por diatomeas para usos militares e iban perfectos y se lograba una calidad incomparable

----------

frfmfrfm (07-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos para no aburrir mucho subo Diploneis con la medida de su diámetro.



Más info.
 Diploneis es un género de diatomeas ( Chromobiota : Bacillariophyta ) [1] , que se producen sobre todo en agua dulce, agua salada. 
El género contiene 65 especies [2] y fue diseñada por el zoólogo alemán Christian Gottfried Ehrenberg , el fundador de Micropaleontology y Microbiología , primero descrito. tipo genérico es Diploneis didymus (Ehrenberg 1845), que la primera persona a describirse a sí mismo por primera vez en los géneros Navivcula (1840) o Pinnularia habían puesto (1843) [3] https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diploneis.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-may-2017),HUESITO (09-may-2017),Los terrines (09-may-2017),perdiguera (09-may-2017)

----------

